# August 2014 Book Count



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

130.1  Legal Ease by Lori Ryan, finished****
131.2  Blood and Justice by Rayven T Hill, finished****
132.3  The Marriage Bargain by Sandra Edwards, finished****
133.4  Diamonds and Cole by Micheal Maxwell, finished****
134.5  Fresh Temptations by Reeni Austin, finished****
135.6  Big Bad Wolf by Gennita Low, finished****
136.7  Lost and Found Groom by Patricia McLinn, finished****
137.8  A Reason to Live by Mathew Iden, finished****
138.9  Beautiful Disaster by Jamie McGuire, finished***


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

August 2014

1.  Under the Dome (kindle) as of 8/1/14 on page 182
2.  American Tabloid (DTB) as of 8/1/14 on page 65
3.  Orange is the New Black (audiobook) as of 8/1/14 on page 29, completed 8/7/14, 293 pages read
4.  Neverwhere (audiobook) began 8/7/14, completed 8/21/13, 400 pages read
5.  Coffey's Hands-The Green Mile 3 (DTB) began 8/10/14, completed 8/14/14, 90 pages read
6.  The Cuckoo's Calling (audiobook) began 8/21/14, completed 8/30/14, 561 pages read
7.  The Dog Stars (audiobook) began 8/30/14, as of 8/31/14 on page 130
8.  The Bad Death of Eduard Delacroix-The Green Mile 4 (DTB) began 8/30/14, completed 8/31/14, 90 pages read

Pages Read in August 2014:  1564  
Books Read in August 2014:  5
Pages Read in 2014:  10,101
Books Read in 2014:  30


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

1.78. Paleo: Ice Cream! Who Said You Couldn't Have Ice Cream While Eating Paleo? You Can! The Ultimate Paleo Diet... by Dominique Francon 8/8/14
2.79. The Greatest Salesman in the World by Og Mandino 8/12/14
3.80. My Paderno Vegetable Spiralizer Recipe Book: Delectable and Surprisingly Easy...by J.S. Arnie 8/12/14
4.81. Dust (Wool Trilogy) by Hugh Howey 8/13/14
5.82. Simply Sweet Potato Cookbook Quick & Easy Potato Recipes for the Whole Family by Sarah Clark 8/15/14
6.83. Healthy Ghee Recipes: 50 Low Calorie Gluten Free and Paleo Friendly Recipes - The Ultimate Superfood by Tammy Lambert 8/15/14
7.84. Cherry Ames Boxed Set (5- #5 Flight Nurse by Helen Wells 8/17/14
8.85. Kneading Not Needed: Gluten Free Bread Recipes For Those With Arthritis (The Lazy Baker) by Debbie Wall 8/21/14
9.86. Written In My Own Heart's Blood (#8 Outlander Series) by Diana Gabaldon 8/21/14
10.87. Cherry Ames Boxed Set (5- #6 Private Duty Nurse by Helen Wells 8/23/14
11.88. Start Sketching & Drawing Now: Simples techniques for drawing landscapes, people and objects by Grant Fuller 8/27/14
12.89. Cherry Ames Boxed Set (5- #7 Visiting Nurse by Helen Wells 8/29/14
13.90. Year of No Sugar: A Memoir by Eve O. Schaub 8/29/14
14.91. Johnny Carson by Henry Bushkin 8/31/14


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

1. Three Sisters (Blackberry Island) by Susan Mallery - good
2. Full House by Janet Evanovich - good
3. Acting Their Age by Regina Hale Sutherland - eh
4. Bread Alone by Judith Ryan Hendricks - good
5. The Girls of August by Anne Rivers Siddons - eh

Jan - 2, Feb - 0, Mar - 4, Apr - 9, May -6, June - 3, July - 4


----------

